# M Coupe Eurosport Twinscrew Installation



## Esteves (Sep 29, 2002)

M Coupe Eurosport Twinscrew Installation

This write-up is written to help those who plan on installing the Eurosport twinscrew supercharger onto an M Coupe/Roadster S52 engine. I don't recommend doing it yourself unless you don't mind deleting some items that came with your car.

The Eurosport twinscrew supercharger was originally designed for the E36 M3 S52 engine bay. Even though the M Coupe/Roadster has the same S52 engine, the engine bay with it's ancillary parts are different from it's E36 M3 counterpart.

The installation instructions are well sorted out for the E36 M3, but there are some differences when applied to the M Coupe/Roadster. At the time of installation, install instructions for the M Coupe/Roadster were still in development and some things mentioned here will be incorporated into the install instructions.









Coolant Reservoir








Cruise Control Module

The first problem we ran into was the cruise control module. The instructions call for the coolant reservoir for the heat exchanger to be mounted next to the left strut tower in the engine bay. The problem was that this location was already occupied by the cruise control module. There was no other place that the coolant reservoir could be located and it was designed/shaped to fit in that spot. Therefore, the cruise control module was re-located/incorporated into the compartment where the DME lives. A longer cable is required for the relocation because the current cable would now be too short when the module was relocated. Previous installations most likely deleted cruise control.









Power Steering Cooling Loop

The next problem was the power steering cooling loop. Instructions call for the heat exchanger to be mounted onto the bumper and facing the opening of the lower valence grille. The problem was that the power steering cooling loop would be in the way. Therefore, the power steering loop needed to be relocated. The car was fitted with a power steering cooling loop from an E36 which is located not too far behind the oil cooler. The beta test M Coupe had its power steering cooling loop deleted and to our knowledge experienced no problems with power steering. So, you can choose to delete yours as well. I chose to keep mine.









Heat Exchanger/Auxiliary Fan Shroud

Heat exchanger and auxiliary fan shroud. When the heat exchanger is mounted, the auxiliary fan shroud makes contact with the heat exchanger. This might cause melting of the auxiliary fan shroud, but the decision was made to leave it as it appeared the heat exchanger did not get hot enough to melt the plastic auxiliary fan shroud. However, I'll monitor it and if signs of melting occur, than the lower portion of the auxiliary fan shroud would be trimmed so there is no contact between the heat exchanger and fan shroud.









Factory alarm

Cars equipped with the factory alarm. The alarm siren had to be relocated into the DME compartment area as well (plenty of room in there). The installers didn't tell me why, but it was probably due to clearance issues to get the twinscrew compressor in there.









S54 Oil Filter Adapter

Cars equipped with S54 oil filter housing. If you have Randy Forbes' oil filter housing adapter, you might have some clearance issues with the mounting of the twinscrew. Randy will most likely be better qualified to comment on this when he performs his install of the twinscrew. I'm hoping there are no clearance issues, but it looks very tight in there. Eurosport does offer an oil filter housing adapter which works nicely.









Filter Housing

Oil filter housing and belt bracket. When mounting the supplied bracket, there are some clearance issues between the bracket and the oil filter housing. Some slight shaving of the filter housing is needed in order to bolt the bracket up nicely and have the belt alignment run smoothly.

To handle all the extra power, a new Clutch and Flywheel was installed from UUC (Ultrasmooth Cerametallic Clutch and Lightwheel Flywheel).

Special Thanks To

Matt Medeiros, Jim Ochi and Erik Lind for the clean install
EDGE Motorworks
6449 Golden Gate Dr.
Dublin, CA 94568
925-479-0797 tel
http://www.edgemotorworks.com/

Josh MacMurray for providing over the phone technical support
Eurosport High Performance
537 West Pickett Circle Suite 400
Salt Lake City, Utah 84115
801-886-2185
http://www.sharked.com/


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Good writeup. But the pictures aren't showing up though.

Btw, are you in So or Nor Cal? Any chance you might track your car?


----------

